# got 2 of these today.... id please?



## TheHuntedOne (Aug 7, 2010)

got these 2 today any idea what they are?

they are the same as each other

http://s851.photobucket.com/albums/ab77 ... oto009.jpg

the lfs said they were female and some kind of firefin


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Firefin doesn't mean anything. Just a trade name that can be applied to any fish without consequence.

They're either juvies or females. Look like they've got some Aulonocara in them, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn they've got some S. fryeri (called "Eletric Blue Ahli" among other things) in them, given the slope of their heads.


----------



## TheHuntedOne (Aug 7, 2010)

they called them red firefin peacocks... i was looking at some Aulonocara ones b4..... still probably figure it out eventually thanks for the reply


----------



## TheHuntedOne (Aug 7, 2010)

anyone else got an idea?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Until one of them gets colour, there is no telling, as most Aulonocara look the same as young. The name is suspect, as it appears to be a made up name. There is a high probability that you bought some hybrids.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fire fin peacock/Aulonocara
http://cichlidkingdom.com/product.sc?pr ... tegoryId=1
Seems to be a name folk use for anything. Even Fire fish or "Gold Peacock Hybrid" 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1315.

But yours are not those.

Just as the other guys say they look like most random Peacock/Aulonocara look like from LFSs no way I konw of of telling how they will turn out. Hope its good and they are not poor hybrids but then good none hybrids tend to be grown on untill they show their colour and get sold as what they are.

All the best James


----------



## TheHuntedOne (Aug 7, 2010)

thanx for trying to help...

 appreciated...

*** been looking at 1 i forgot to note down the scientific name.... it had common name of red shoulder peacock.... now these 2 i have both have a little pinkish red colour around there gills area.... maybe thats what they could be... but yeah might just have to wait to find out


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

A lot of female and juvenile aulonocara have red/pink around their gills. It's not much help.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> I've been looking at 1 i forgot to note down the scientific name.... it had common name of red shoulder peacock..


The red shoulder that you are thinking of is probably Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Chiloeleo)

There are quite a few trade names for hybrid line-bred peacocks in the states such as "Dragonsblood peacock" and "Strawberry peacock." The names often sound cool or exotic - probably because the fish sell better with a cool or exotic made up name. I'd guess that a "firefin peacock" might be similar.


----------



## TheHuntedOne (Aug 7, 2010)

i went back to the petshop just to look at the name they had on the tank it was red firetail not firefin


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Still sounds like a description rather than a scientific species name. Descriptions are more likely to be for man made types. Hybrid or line bred hard to be sure which one. Line bred are allowed to be called the species and varant they are bred from, hybrids (which can then be line bred) should not be. Still guessing some sort of hybrid man made guys but not sure which one or wheather they are an established line from a breeder or a newish cross.

All the best James


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

At one of the local shops near me they have the common names of fish posted on the tanks, but after I asked about their scientific names the manager showed me his ordering list from his supplier - which did list both the scientific names and the common names for some of the species I was wondering about. Maybe the store manager will let you look at the ordering list. It's worth a shot if you're going there anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

most of the people at local fish stores are really ignorant when it comes to africans... pet stores in general sell more tropical community fish than cichlids..... i bought some africans labeled "yellow peacocks" and now im like wtf the one is like almost 3 inchs and jus has a tiny yellow on the head otherwise looks female... shoulda left them there... and firetail maybe implies ngara flametail to me.. but who knows... like they said half to wait till they get bigger and color up if they are a male.. if its a female trade it back or give it away... females that you dont know the exact species of are pretty much useless...


----------



## TheHuntedOne (Aug 7, 2010)

red flush peacock aka the red shoulder.... i shoulda red the name tag better lol


----------



## Ant-man (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a correction "red shoulder" and "red flush" are 2 totally different fish


----------



## TheHuntedOne (Aug 7, 2010)

well every *** looked they say they are the same


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... .php?cat=3
There are at least 6 Aulonocara "Red Shoulder" variants and many more that could be called "Red Flush" ("Eureka" types etc) sadly it sounds like your store does not know the differences. Can be hard as they may not be pure anything and the name just a tag to sell em and not of much use in telling what they really are.

All the best James


----------

